
Rise of the bromance threatens heterosexual relationships - vixen99
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/10/12/rise-bromance-threatens-heterosexual-relationships-warn-social/
======
whipoodle
This seems incredibly silly, plus the actual story is that casual sex is
allowing people to forestall or forego relationships.

Even with all that- if more people are opting out of those relationships, then
maybe they’re not all they’re cracked up to be.

